# Big Cartel Ideas/Tips/Advice



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Wanted to get some tips,advice ETC from you guys on Big Cartel.

I have a store there DNR Clothing

And we are getting some good traffic there,from our facebook page,twitter etc.

But for us to grow we will need more help.

I know there are many people out there looking for the same thing i am, so If you guys & gals can offer any of us some advice or a few handy tips. that would be great.

Check out our website and let me know what you guys think,we are getting more clothing up in the next few months.

thanks everyone!!


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

IMO prices are too high. Also, more selection is important, so get some designs up asap. The designs look good! Have you thought about "giveaways"? Stickers are great. Might want to contact some MMA gyms, too, and give them a bulk discount. Good luck.


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

I think you shirts look awesome but I'm not familar with AUS pricing but for the Canadian and American market the prices seem steep. Your designs look like biker designs but even Harley Davidson only charges $26 for their shirts and we all know that have a strong brand. 

I think you shirts are nice I like the look of your website. Just lower prices more designs. Also who is your target market? This would be needed to give you advice on how to reach them.


----------



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

Our target market is male 18-35 ,we are a MMA brand,Thanks for the tips guys,we have a few more designs coming soon.

The prices are that because of the prices it costs to make them.we are planning on making a "Budget" line as well.

The stickers are a good idea,do you know where to get stickers made?


----------



## kingdom594 (Apr 5, 2011)

Unless you are manufacturing your own t-shirts from start to finish, I think that the prices are too high! Have you looked into printing on higher quantities of shirts to lower you unit price? Also, how are you guys attached to the MMA? Do you host events, sponsor fighter, write on MMA forums, or even cover events?


----------



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

we sponsor three Australia MMA fighters,Sponsor 2-3 fights a month.

We get our shirts printed in the USA,and we do get low minimums as we cant afford to get lots of shirts.

In Australia we sell well at these prices.Seems most american's wont pay good money for a really good product,they'd rather buy cheaper stuff that doesn't last as long.we have discount codes that get 10% off "DNR10".


----------



## kingdom594 (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel your pain but as the old status quo goes, “knowledge is power”. With your brand being so active, the MMA community I only see it as a matter of time until traffic/ sales increases.


----------



## J Alexander (Apr 12, 2011)

Try blogging as well...its an easy and effective way to drive new and unique visitors to your store. And, it helps in Google searches and rankings. GOOD LUCK


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

I get my stickers from BroPrints.com - they're quick, they do gang runs for great prices and do good work, too.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Did you know that if you open your Big Cartel site
on a laptop computer that the only thing that comes
up is an entire monitor of just your logo at the top?


The only reason I knew that it had more below it
was because I looked to the far right and saw the 
scroll down bar.

A visitor using a laptop might get the impression
that your site isn't operational and they will 
move on without scrolling down the page to your shirts.


This is what I see when I go to your site. Note
that the bottom of your page is to the bottom
of my laptop screen. 


I would make the logo smaller and have your products
showing up at the TOP of the screen ASAP. All that
work on your site and people could be passing you by.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't want to sound negative,but your logo is the same as haro bikes = Haro Bikes 
just with 1 more bar thing...just to point that out that was the first thing i noticed when i entered ur site.


----------



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks il see if i can make it smaller, we use two logos, the logo on our website is a chevron, its a army thing,and has been used for many many years, its also used by an american oil company chervon.

I'm sorry but our logo looks nothing like it, if you knew what the chervon means you'd probable understand.

But thanks for the tips mate


----------



## beecohen (May 14, 2009)

Yo DNR I like your line and am currently working on a bigcartel site as well. I wanted to mention to you to check out CAGEHERO, they're an up and coming MMA brand as well started by a friend of a friend. They use a comic type theme and are social media mavens. We can all learn a lot from them. 

Showing you guys some support on FB I would appreciate you doing the same for our brand Stown LTD. Also, wanted to mention to you to do a google search for "top" big cartel sites. I have seen awesome ones by companies such as dekay clothing, I came from nothing (dekay.bigcartel.com, icamefromnothing.bigcartel.com). Also found alternate big cartel themes while doing google searches. Keep up the good work, I'm sure if you continue to hit your niche market how you have been with sponsorships/events, etc and promote it right it will blow up. 

Stay up!

Brandon
Stown LTD.


----------



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you mate, msg me on facebook and I'd be happy to link share and help eachother out.


thank you.


----------



## beecohen (May 14, 2009)

Dale,

Tried tried message you on FB but couldn't, so I posted on your wall instead. Do you have a personal FB? Btw what'd you think of Cagehero?

- Brandon
Stown LTD.


----------



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

beecohen said:


> Dale,
> 
> Tried tried message you on FB but couldn't, so I posted on your wall instead. Do you have a personal FB? Btw what'd you think of Cagehero?
> 
> ...



Hey mate,yeah I've just added you on facebook(Dale Thompson)

yeah i liked cagehero, i liked the idea of superhero kinda stuff.

Its not an idea DNR would use,but it looks like it works great for them. and there prices are fairly good.


----------

